# Nutritional Value of Hackberry leaves?



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Every one of our goldens has snatched hackberry leaves to eat while we are on walks. Hackberries are "junk" trees here and grow freely in areas with weeds or unattended areas. I've asked several vets about this and none of them are sure why my goldens seem to enjoy this habit--I call it their version of chewing tobacco. It is only hackberry and if by some chance they grab another type of leaf they spit it out immediately. Any ideas on why hackberry leaves are so appealing to my goldens?


----------

